
Villagers in Jewar, India, become millionaires overnight after govt buys land - samspenc
https://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi-news/the-burden-of-sudden-wealth/story-WnbH6IEKvhyjoUcFJWHaJO.html
======
samspenc
For reference: 1 crore rupees ~= $160,000 USD . So 6 crores is roughly 1
million USD

